# opening weekend of bow season



## marshhunter

ok so lets see every thing that bit the dust this weekend


----------



## redduck

Struck out myself. Hunted Saturday morning and saw nothing. It rained the rest of the weekend.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas

hunted all weekend in Llano/Cherokee/San Saba area....hunted hard too....many hours in the stands....

saw absolutely nothing but a squirrel the entire weekend - inlcuding driving around. 

Deer were not moving until sunday afternoon when it cleared up....


----------



## bumaruski

*Decent Trip*

I killed a big boar on Friday afternoon, around 350. Saw a young eight Saturday morning. A buddy of mine killed a doe Saturday afternoon. Didn't see anything else for the rest of the weekend. All of this took place in Nacogdoches County. Hard to see right now, the rain has everything GREEN.


----------



## ratherbefishin

Hunted hard both Saturday and Sunday in the Victoria area and saw a fair amount of deer along with two good bucks, but none of which came to the feeder. They stayed in the field where its now green from all the rain. May have to just change up the tactics for a while.


----------



## rotti

I only got to hunt Sat morning. Not a single deer came in. 2 squirrels, 1 dillo and 7 f'n cows. Then Heavens floodgates opened up. So much rain we were worried if we'd be able to make it out of camp. We ended up heading out Sat nt bc of that. Lease is in Bertram....


----------



## cajunasian

Hunted saturday morning and afternoon in the rain. No backstraps for me this week but I'll be back. Hunted up in Rye, Texas.


----------



## chad

So green nothing is moving. I Shot a doe Saturday morning just because I wanted to start working with my blue lacey puppy to teach her how to trail deer. Got rained out Sunday morning with a 2 inch rain in about an hour and half.


----------



## big_zugie

i feel you on everything being so green. Got in the stand friday night to see whats been coming in just had two small bucks 8 and 6, they ended up walking in my hog trap and setting it off ha. Sat on my tpod majority of saturday to see the same two small bucks and just sat in the rain for about 6 hours, it was just amazing ha. gave on up sunday. maybe this next weekend we will have something to show for our efforts

(lee county, Lexington)


----------



## eastmattycjh

We only got one good hunt in on Saturday morning and didn't see anything at the feeder. My cousin walked up on a nice buck and a doe after getting out of his stand but couldn't get close enough for a shot. We hopped on the four wheeler to go check on some of the other feeders and drove up on a big spike and a younger buck at one of the feeders. The rain started around noon on Saturday and didn't stop until we left yesterday afternoon. We were hunting between Plantersville and Anderson in Grimes County.


----------



## Silverspoon

Saw one yearling doe at 7:05 am and 2 yearling does at 9:30 am on Saturday morning at two different locations. At a third location, I had another deer bust me at 5 pm Saturday evening, blew 2 times and bolted, never saw it. It rained from 3:30 pm Saturday afternoon until 5 am Sunday morning. I went back to 3rd location on Sunday morning and at 8 am, busted again! Blew twice and bolted, same general area and I never saw it! Then, 15 minutes later, I saw just a body of a deer moving slowly through the brush about 50 yards from me, to dense to see anything other than the body. So, in all, a very tough opening weekend to the bow season for me. We have a bunch of good sign all over our lease, I suspect that the full moon did not do us any favors. We sat up until 11 pm Friday night and didn't even have to turn a light on to see each other. Just a nice camp fire and some cold beer. Heck, it was brighter when you moved away from us when you had to go use the facilities, aka a tree!


----------



## Buzzbait

Hunted Saturday morning had 3 bucks and 2 does come in and ate some hand fed corn. Feeder never went off....So off they went. The bucks were young. Sat Saturday eve. in the rain. Nothing. Woke up Sunday morning at 5:30 to rain, so decided to crawl back into bed.... Colorado County


----------



## drred4

went up to the place out of Harper with a couple of other guys. I filled feeders and messed around and they hunted a few times. Toooooooo many acorns. I have never seen so many on the ground. Dern deer could stand under one tree for a couple of days. One period of good movement on Saturday evening between rain storms.


----------



## Captn C

The wife stuck a hog, but we couldn't find it. The blood trail was short and not much blood. I think she hit it a bit high.

I seen a nice shooter 8 pt. buck, but wanted to let the wife try for him. He was under the feeder for 1 hour saturday morning. She sat that stand saturday evenning and he and two other bucks came in, but with the on and off rain she didn't want to risk loosing it in the rain. So she passed on him.

Rained all morning sunday...:frown:


----------



## Bucksnort

My daughter and I went over to our lease hoping she would get something with her new crossbow. Not to be...acorns acorns and more acorns. Spooked up plenty of deer riding around just nada at the feeders for three straight days. Probably could have got something if I would have set up in the oak motte but eh.....its still early, plenty of time. Rain stopped every time we went out which was a blessing. She and I still had a great time together. I'm just glad she would still stay in the pop with me after battling scorpions and spiders. Scorpions really seem to be out right now. Must be the rain.


----------



## Profish00

I saw a rabbit, had a doe blow 9 times as she ran off. I have sent blocker too! lol

Never saw her, then Rain and more rain. Should help the acorns on the ground sour.

Calling for cooler weather and rain this weekend. Good luck


----------



## agteacher

*I did pretty well*

I got to go on a hunt up by Centerville. This deer was very poor and the landowner's wanted him gone so I helped them with it.

This was my first bow kill. I was pretty excited.

I could count 7 on one side and 12 on the other side.

See if I can get a score on him---if possible--he was 16 3/4" inside spread


----------



## Aggieholic

*Great Buck!*

Agteacher, great buck! I would be very proud of having him as my first bow buck! I would venture to say he'll probably make Pope and Young. I would wait for it to "shrink" and get an official measurement.

I hunt in Brazos county and my report sounds much like many of the previous posts. Very wet, very green, NO DEER coming to feeder.

I'm not sure if it's rain and green conditions as it is the moon phase. We're dealing with a full moon right now. The deer are moving at night and mid day. I drove by a couple of eight points standing just off the road today at one o'clock this afternoon. Hopefully the acorns don't fall over the next couple of weeks. In two weeks we'll have a New Moon and should see better movement in early morning and late evenings. However, if those blasted acorns hit the ground, you can hang it up expecting them to come to corn.....especially in the Brazos Valley.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Rack Ranch

X 5.. cept McMullen co..sooked
:bounce:


BIGCAT Texas said:


> hunted all weekend in Llano/Cherokee/San Saba area....hunted hard too....many hours in the stands....
> 
> saw absolutely nothing but a squirrel the entire weekend - inlcuding driving around.
> 
> Deer were not moving until sunday afternoon when it cleared up....


----------



## kmarv

I saw a 2.5 year old 8 and a 1.5 year old 8, as well as an unidentified deer outline in the brush...


----------



## ruben f.

hunted my place outside of san angelo. Saturday evening, saw a couple of spikes at 7:20 pm. Five minutes later, 5 does coming down the trail single-file. Lead doe was huge! Made me feel good about my set-up. Could have shot a really nice doe. I was horn hunting and elected to pass.


----------



## Screeminreel

Opening morning I was supposed to be in Marquez hunting with a friend, but slept through the alarm. Got up at 5;30'ish and headed down the road to a stand on my 10 acres in Palestine, and got settled in just at the butt crack of dawn. Sat till around 9 before heading into town to get a haircut. Didin't see anything but they have the area around the feeder packed down good, and there is a really nice rub about 20' behind it. Didn't want to screw up the area so I didn't look anywhere else. Hopefully the old 35mm game cam that screwed up will have a pic or two on it. 

While heading over to Marquez after the haircut, we broke a part on the rear differential of the truck whil hauling our tractor, so spent the majority of the day waiting on a wrecker and my bud to get us back to our family place in Palestine. 

Sunday morning, saw two yotes, and two ***** in the pasture on the way to a stand there, and had a huge hog we have been trying to get come by just too early to see the pins or even the peep for that matter. Would have loved to have put a Grizz Trick through him. About 7:45 had two decent bucks get into a brawl that lasted about 5 minutes. Never laid eye's on them but they were not playing around from the sounds of the brush and other commotion. Saw a few does move through the woods around 8"30 before calling it quits and heading in. 

Spent Sunday afternoon visiting with the grandkids and daughter, just as I was heading out to hunt it started to pour. Spent yesterday morning, 55degrees, with only enough mist in the air to dampen the grass, waiting on a dealer to open to try and get the part to fix the truck. Luckily one in Tyler had the part so wee got things fixed and back on the road around noon. Decided to wait out the drive in dealing with traffic, so I got in a little practice and topped off all of the feeders. Got in last night about 8:30. 

Reports have it around 55 this coming Saturday with showers predicted. Hopefully I will again be able to hit the woods up there somewhere, but no draggin that tractor around.

LAter,
SR


----------



## onyourlimit

Saw couple does and two yearling bucks Saturday morning. Rain started that afternoon but still hunted. Saw two yearling bucks again. Sunday morning did not see a deer (still raining). Sunday afternoon at about 3pm when the rain stopped briefly I had twelve does show up under a feeder and were gone in two minutes. Rain started back up. I had planned to stay until Monday but was tired of being wet so I broke camp and headed home to dry out. Acorns, rain, full moon not a good combination. I'll try again in two weeks.


----------



## Tiny

agteacher said:


> I got to go on a hunt up by Centerville. This deer was very poor and the landowner's wanted him gone so I helped them with it.
> 
> This was my first bow kill. I was pretty excited.
> 
> I could count 7 on one side and 12 on the other side.
> 
> See if I can get a score on him---if possible--he was 16 3/4" inside spread


Awesome Buck Man!!! Awesome!!! :cheers:


----------



## RATLTRAP

Hunted in Nacogdoches. Saw couple does. Thats it. Got to help Bumaruski drag that big pig out of the woods. Last time I do that!!! BTW great deer AGTEACHER!!!


----------



## Enviroman

Hunted in Lavaca County, but was only able to hunt Saturday morning and was cut short on Saturday evening due to a hellacious lightening storm. I did see a young buck out of my stand (too small). 

I did see three other deer coming out of my stand at about 400 yds. I put the binoculars on them and it was two does being chased by a nice buck. Mighty early......I guess the full moon had something to do with it.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Just got back today and hunted everyday even in the rain. Shot one hog and never saw a deer at either stands. Just like last year. Oh well I got my first hog with a bow.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER

I didn't see anything either...but my buddy Bowhntr spooked a doe and turkey while on stand. Hoping cool front this weekend will provide better luck.


----------



## Mark Charlesworth

*First doe/deer with a bow*

My brother intro'ed me to this site as a fisherman and I'm really impressed. I'm a first season bow hunter and I shot this doe on Saturday morning from about 20 yards....I know it was a little high but it came out low and she only ran 70 yards before dying by the road.
I loved hunting with a gun, but this experience was so much more intense. I'm hunting a ground blind as scent free as possible and it's awesome how close I can get to some of the deer. Hoping to get a good buck in the weeks ahead. Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## RATLTRAP

Congrats on the doe! If its dead it was a great shot!!!


----------



## big_zugie

i wouldnt worry about the shot as long as you got her congrats!


----------



## RAT DADDY

Hunted East Matty this weekend stuck some fat reds lol...... I was prefishing for the XRT, after the tourney I will hit up the tripod in Tivoli and stick one of those nice bucks that have been in my field. I did go elk hunting the first weekend of sept. stuck a cow elk and 40 yards blew right threw her double lung shot.:rotfl: PSE XFORCE


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Tuesday afternoon I decided to put an arrow in this buck, I was hunting from a ground blind with a small opening facing the feeder so I leaned forward to see my pins better in the window and shot my Sony Handycam on a tripod. 

Sorry no pic of the camcorder but the good news is it appears the buck just got grazed on the back by the arrow and should survive, hopefully to be seen again.


----------



## golfer47

Hunted victoria county and saw only two does.And 30 hogs. No deer are moving. I do not know if it is the heat or the full moon. Also, every thing is still green .


----------



## dolch

shot a doe. watch my 3-4 year old bucks all weekend. hope the neigbors give them the pass this year, they could be special next year.


----------



## Whitecrow

jjtroutkiller said:


> ....I leaned forward to see my pins better in the window and shot my Sony Handycam on a tripod.


Everybody in my office thinks I've lost my mind. I may have hurt myself a little bit, also. I've pictured this in my mind several times and I can't stop laughing. Just sorry I wasn't there to see it. That's better than the stick in the eye, or the knife in the thumb, or........ok ok ok, I've got to stop..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Give me a call, I've got fresh venison if you need some. :tongue:


----------

